# Dropped from Grubhub?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I know we're independent contractors, but can someone be dropped from Grub hub for any particular reason? If you have been dropped, when and how did you find out? Did they tell you why?


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Why were you dropped?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't know if I have been. I delivered an order that turned out to be incomplete. They called to see if I'd left anything in my car, which I hadn't, but I figured the restaurant screwed up. I'm hoping GH didn't figure I ate the missing item and drop me. I checked my schedule and everything's still there, but I didn't get anymore orders for an hour which struck me as unusual.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

You probably have to screw up a bunch of time before they deactivate you. They know us delivery people aren't the brightest bulbs out there. Just start inspecting all items at the restaurant for a few weeks especially that one.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I don't know if I have been. I delivered an order that turned out to be incomplete. They called to see if I'd left anything in my car, which I hadn't, but I figured the restaurant screwed up. I'm hoping GH didn't figure I ate the missing item and drop me. I checked my schedule and everything's still there, but I didn't get anymore orders for an hour which struck me as unusual.


I highly doubt you'd be dropped for this. Restaurants forget to add items, especially Buffalo Wild Wings. GH knows this,

But if you did 100 deliveries and all of them were missing an item, then I'd see you get deactivated.

Maybe there weren't many orders or too many drivers signed on when you didn't get an order for an hour.


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

It depends on where you live. Outside of Austin, anywhere in Texas has tons of competition for these random gig jobs so they seem to push the drivers a lot harder. Maybe there is a number you can call, or a local office you can visit for some 1-on-1 time with a supervisor?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

They would probably email you informing you of said boot


----------

